# Dolly Discovers a Heating Pad



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

****************************


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

****************


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Looks so comfy - what a beauty! - "I'm ready for my close up, Mr. Deville"!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

What a clever girl! Great photos!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ohhhhh, Dolly! You are one spoiled, rotten Dove! You are beautiful and your Mom takes such good care of you!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She is adorable. She looks really comfy.

Reti


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I've never seen a bird look so comfortable as much as this one does. You can tell it just loves it.


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

What a precious and beautiful little dove. Dolly seems spoiled and appears to be loving it. Great pictures.


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

All she needs is a tv remote and a drink and she's all set LOL


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thank you for the nice comments.  Dolly is CONSTANTLY doing adorable stuff... I guess 'cause SHE'S adorable. She lives out in the loft now (hense the missing feathers  ), but comes in to visit every now and then. I don't have a perch for her in my room anymore, but I prefer her to sit on my dresser which is easy to clean. I tell her so, but my brother, her "Uncle Luke", is always coming in and telling her how nice and comfortable different perches are. Like, for instance, the new white pillow I just made or the piano that is taller than the dresser. She listens to him. Ugh! lol Her Uncle Luke trys to spoil her more than I do! We have so much fun. 

I have a turtle, Benjamin, that I adore. I got him a little over a year ago when I was backing out of my driveway and ran over him. I broke both of the bridges on his shell. He is SOOOOOO sweet! He's as friendly as ever and runs around in my room. 
This summer he figured out how to open my door. If my door is not shut _totally _-if there is a hairline crack in the door, he can open it. He gets up on his hind legs and with his right front paw he braces himself against the wall. With his left front paw, he pulls the door open. I can always tell when he's gotten out because the door will be open the width of his body. I always know where to find him - the kitchen. Uncle Luke always pursuades Benji to go out. *sigh* Spoiled again. Here are a few pictures of Benji that I took the other day. Now that it's winter, he sleeps half the day, but the other half of the day he spends getting himself into trouble. Cute trouble.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

******************


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

OOOH MAAAN!!!
those are some COOOL pictures 
thanx for sharing them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Thank you for the nice comments.  Dolly is CONSTANTLY doing adorable stuff... I guess 'cause SHE'S adorable. She lives out in the loft now (hense the missing feathers  ), but comes in to visit every now and then. I don't have a perch for her in my room anymore, but I prefer her to sit on my dresser which is easy to clean. I tell her so, but my brother, her "Uncle Luke", is always coming in and telling her how nice and comfortable different perches are. Like, for instance, the new white pillow I just made or the piano that is taller than the dresser. She listens to him. Ugh! lol Her Uncle Luke trys to spoil her more than I do! We have so much fun.
> 
> I have a turtle, Benjamin, that I adore. I got him a little over a year ago when I was backing out of my driveway and ran over him. I broke both of the bridges on his shell. He is SOOOOOO sweet! He's as friendly as ever and runs around in my room.
> This summer he figured out how to open my door. If my door is not shut _totally _-if there is a hairline crack in the door, he can open it. He gets up on his hind legs and with his right front paw he braces himself against the wall. With his left front paw, he pulls the door open. I can always tell when he's gotten out because the door will be open the width of his body. I always know where to find him - the kitchen. Uncle Luke always pursuades Benji to go out. *sigh* Spoiled again. Here are a few pictures of Benji that I took the other day. Now that it's winter, he sleeps half the day, but the other half of the day he spends getting himself into trouble. Cute trouble.


oh thats a cute turtle...just fyi they eat more bugs and worms than they do veg or berries, and like to bask in the sun to get warm, on hot days they like puddles of water....are you going to release him? or is he a pet now.


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

haha,is dolly the guitar loving dove???? shes really cute,is she a collered dove?i have never known them to be so tame and laid back


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Benjamin is adorable too! Do you know what kind of turtle he is?

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT PICTURES, Licha!! 

Benji is very lucky he is still alive! What a beauty! Wow, that's quite smart of him to open the door!

Dolly looks as cute and contented as can be!!

DO say HI to Luke for me!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Alice, loved your pictures of Dolly and Benjamin. Benjamin is so cool - who knew they would eat from your hand like that - I sure didn't.


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

spirit wings said:


> oh thats a cute turtle...just fyi they eat more bugs and worms than they do veg or berries, and like to bask in the sun to get warm, on hot days they like puddles of water....are you going to release him? or is he a pet now.


 No, I'm not going to release him. He's my baby! lol And he knows it. 
There aren't many bugs around here this time of the year, but he still eats meat. Actually, at this very moment he's eating the rest of my steak off of the bone. lol He loves steak. 



tuxedobaby said:


> haha,is dolly the guitar loving dove???? shes really cute,is she a collered dove?i have never known them to be so tame and laid back


Yes, she is.  Dolly is VERY laid back. If you put her on your finger and start gently rocking her back and forth in a 'U' shape figure while singing a lullaby, by the 3rd swing, she will have sat down and your finger will be totally hidden by her fluff. She loves it. I guess it's the best she can do for a tree in the wind. 



TAWhatley said:


> Benjamin is adorable too! Do you know what kind of turtle he is?
> 
> Terry


 I love Benji!! I suppose he's just a regular box turtle. Desert tortise maybe? 



mr squeaks said:


> DO say HI to Luke for me!!
> 
> Love, Hugs and Scritches
> 
> Shi


I'll certainly tell him! 

Alice


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I love Benji!! I suppose he's just a regular box turtle. Desert tortise maybe?



he is an ornate box turtle and some have them as pets from captive bred turtles. It may be best to give him as close to his natural diet as possible if you are going to keep him in captivity.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Great photos! I've never seen a turtle tongue before. Back in Pennsylvania, a friend of our had a problem with box turtles taking bites out of the tomatoes on their vines!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Both are adorable! I used to have small tortoises from the shelter and they are such wise looking little creatures, much like owls, at least to me. They also look so prehistoric and act like they're thinking over their every move before they take it. Meal worms were a big favorite. They would wander the animal-proofed house and often ended up together in the dog's shallow water dish.  They were not water turtles but apparently box turtles love water too. I was surprised to learn that as I always thought of them as "dry" and "desert" animals. As for the heating pad. . .I've yet to meet a critter who didn't love the heating pad! It can be 75 outside (which it has been the last few days!) and when I try to move Bernadette off his heating pad to change his cage, let's just say I don't get the friendliest look.  "Mom! Don't move me! I just got nice and toasty!!"


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, MJ, you are right-- they love the water! And the mud.  I posted this picture of our other turtles awhile back...


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

What lovely photos of Dolly and Benjamin 

Lindi


----------

